

We only use 10% of our brains? That’s 100% wrong - shinji97
http://qz.com/237116/we-only-use-10-of-our-brains-thats-100-wrong/

======
jokoon
the roads have car on them something like less than 1% of the time, that
doesn't mean there are not enough cars on hte roads.

